# Hi Everyone.



## LindaD (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm new here.. and figured I'd introduce myself and my kitties. My name is Linda.. I'm not very creative when it comes to usernames as you can tell. :lol: I have 3 cats. An Orange tabby named Fozzie, he's 3 years old. A Grey tabby named Fido, he just turned 7. And a new rescue kitty that I posted about in the health forum. She is a siamese mix I believe.

Here is a pic of Fozzie and Fido doing what they do best... sleep. :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Linda! I love that picture, the cats are so cute headbutting each other..... :lol:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome totally love the picture


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi linda...welcome. Your cats are cute.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Linda,

Welcome! And don't worry about that creativity thing with your name, OK? If you do, then that means I am going to have to. And if I start fretting, then I am going to whine at Jeanie and she just won't like it... :lol: 

I thought the picture of Fozzie and Fido was really cute.

I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do. Even if you only enjoy it half as much, you are going to be delighted.

Mike


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Hi everyone*

Welcome - and what a lovely picture of your kitties.  
I showed it to the girls in my office and they loved it. too. (They are both cat lovers)

seashell


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Linda, Welcome to the forum! Hope you like it here. Cute cats. Post a picture of your female sometime soon.


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Linda! That is one of the most adorable pictures I've ever seen. :)


----------



## LindaD (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 

Here's a recent pic of "Gizmo". My son named her. :lol: She comes to it, but I don't think she cares what we call her as long as we pet her. :lol: 
She sits like that on the rec-room steps waiting for the door to open so she can run up and see Fozzie. 

This is her when she first came home with me.. 









And this is her now.. pic taken just a few minutes ago.









What a difference already, and she's only been here just over a week.


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

She is lovely linda.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Linda - your kitties look so lovely


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! Your kitties are so precious


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hmm, Linda...so we're not original? Well, I don't see any other Lindas and Jeanies around here! Now, Mike is a really original name, isn't it? LOL Well, he might be named after an angel, but your name means pretty and mine means beloved of God, and besides, I think we have him outnumbered! (he's really a good guy, but we have to sit on him occasionally. :lol

Gizmo looks so much better! You're doing a great job with her!


----------

